# Question Airport express et Hi Fi



## Acid (25 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

J'envisage d'acheter une borne Airport Express pour écouter la musique dans mon salon depuis
mon iMac.

Plusieurs question : 
- la configuration est-elle facile ?
- le cable entre la borne et la chaine hi-fi est-il fourni ?
- Y a-t-il des enceintes Hi-fi meilleures que d'autres pour ce système ?

Merci pour vos conseils.

Acid


----------



## unfolding (25 Août 2008)

Bonjour
La borne Airport Express sert (entre autre) a envoyer un signal via WiFI vers une chaîne Hi-Fi.
La configuration est assez facile. Brancher la borne, attendre qu'elle se mette en route, lancer le configurateur, entrer un nom de réseau pour AirTunes (un autre nom que celui de ton réseau WIFI) et le tour est joué. Le cable qui rejoint la chaine Hi-Fi est l'Airport Express n'est pas livré (il y a trop de connections différentes pour tout fournir). Les enceintes n'ont rien à voir avec le système. C'est du coté de ta chaine Hi-Fi qu'il vaut voir.


----------



## antro (25 Août 2008)

Eu.. Dire que la configuration est facile, c'est un peu rapide quand même, vu le nombre de galère qu'on eu les gens de ce forum (dont moi qui suis pourtant plutôt calé en informatique). Mais bon, avec de l'aide sur un forum, on y arrive toujours. Voir mon post par là

Attention aussi, par défaut, Airport Express ne permet de jouer de la musique que depuis iTunes ! Je conseille l'excellent utilitaire Airfoil pour jouer de la musique de n'importe quelle appli.

Et oui, je confirme, les cables ne sont pas fournis.

Pour les enceintes, c'est effectivement à voir du côté de ta chaine, par contre chez moi, je l'ai reliée à mon home cinéma via un cable optique. (Ne pas prendre les câbles Apple, ils sont hors de prix !) Moi j'ai acheté un cable classique Tos-Tos + un adaptateur 3.5mm à 4&#8364;


----------



## r e m y (25 Août 2008)

A noter que si on a un ampli HiFi avec entrée audio numérique, la sortie audio de la borne est soit en analogique soit en numérique selon le type de cable qu'on y branche.

Pour la config, branchement y'a rien de plus simple.

Une fois la borne branchée il suffit de lancer l'utilitaire Aiport qui la détecte, de choisir soit une config où la borne se connecte à un réseau existant, soit un nouveau réseau, d'activer AirTunes et ça fonctionne.


----------



## antro (25 Août 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> A noter que si on a un ampli HiFi avec entrée audio numérique, la sortie audio de la borne est soit en analogique soit en numérique selon le type de cable qu'on y branche.
> 
> Pour la config, branchement y'a rien de plus simple.
> 
> Une fois la borne branchée il suffit de lancer l'utilitaire Aiport qui la détecte, de choisir soit une config où la borne se connecte à un réseau existant, soit un nouveau réseau, d'activer AirTunes et ça fonctionne.



Petite précision ! Sortie audio de l'airport est soit analogique soit numérique optique avec un cable optique jack 3.5 mm


----------



## Acid (25 Août 2008)

Merci pour vos réponses.

Bien noté la remarque sur le prix des cables Apple.
Ceci dit, comme je suis un gros faignant... que pensez-vous du Kit de connexion stéréo Airport
Express avec cables Monster que vend Apple sur le store ? Bon ou pas (hormis le prix) ?

Comme je dois changer mes enceintes sur ma chaine, que me conseillez vous comme marque ?
C'est pour une simple paire compacte et audiophile. Klipsch ? Triangle ? JBL ?


----------



## antro (25 Août 2008)

Acid a dit:


> Bien noté la remarque sur le prix des cables Apple.
> Ceci dit, comme je suis un gros faignant... que pensez-vous du Kit de connexion stéréo Airport
> Express avec cables Monster que vend Apple sur le store ? Bon ou pas (hormis le prix) ?



Je sais pas, rien que le prix ca me freine. Quand tu pense qu'un cable audio jack -> jack ça coûte moins de 5 chez le D...Y du coin.


----------



## VALUSS (27 Août 2008)

Bonjour,
J'ai acheté une borne AIRPORT express qui n'est pas reconnue par mon PC (HP PAVILLON 9000) lorsque je la branche sur le courant.
J'ai une livebox. Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ? Ou puis-je trouver une notice d'installation manuelle ?
Merci


----------



## antro (27 Août 2008)

Juste pour info, ça vaut ce que ça vaut, mais chez moi, ça a marché.
Commence par installer l'utilitaire livré avec la borne.
Ensuite, pour la configurer, branche directement ton airport express sur ton PC via le cable ethernet. Une fois qu'elle sera configurée, tu pourra débrancher le cable !


----------



## vleroy (27 Août 2008)

VALUSS a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai acheté une borne AIRPORT express qui n'est pas reconnue par mon PC (HP PAVILLON 9000) lorsque je la branche sur le courant.
> J'ai une livebox. Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ? Ou puis-je trouver une notice d'installation manuelle ?
> Merci



question traitée il y a encore huit jours
fais une recherche dans le fil dédié à orange


----------

